# SO whats your frog room look like???



## dartdude (Mar 28, 2005)

Im finally finished with my room!!! Im sooo happy!










Cheers!
Adam


----------



## Jesse (Sep 19, 2005)

*It looks great...*

Your frog room looks great, what species are you working with?

Jesse


----------



## dartdude (Mar 28, 2005)

If this works they should be listed in my profile...

Cheers!
Adam


----------



## dartdude (Mar 28, 2005)

I guess not..... I have many tincs, auratus, azureus, leuks, truncatus, castis, quinqs, imitator, intermedius, ect.


Cheers!
Adam


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Very nice setup. Thanks for sharing. I don't think that I could keep up with that many tanks!


----------



## rompida (Mar 15, 2004)

What's the story on your tank lighting? Are you using the screw in compact flourescents or other?


----------



## dartdude (Mar 28, 2005)

You got it, screw in compact flourescents 13 watt....They work just fine for all the plants, I just cant have any orchids, or can I?



Cheers!
Adam


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Definately can i say, i keep many under 13 watt screw ins! If you have a significant other, they are going to hate me for telling you


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Neat setup do you have more pics? Looks like there is more than in the pic?


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

Here's mine , but as it's always changing and adding tanks .I fact I've added another 10 18 tall's and the 60 vert . 
































Zaparo and terribilis tanks








Casti's trivis and Imitators









Kinda gives you the idea . No center rack in the room so all tanks can be easily viewed from my favorite spot (my chair)while I do my frog chores . 
Happy frogging ,
Darren Meyer


----------



## DJ (Dec 9, 2004)

Darren,
I'm sure you've answered this before but how are your lids constructed on those 18's? Are they single pieces of plexi? or do they have a hinge (and if so how are they made)? and what are those handles?
Thanks,
DJ


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

DJ , all of my lids I make myself with 3/16th in glass . I drill all of the holes for misting heads , handels and vent screening with a drill press and diamond glass bits . I typically use the "spade bits " for the handels as the drill fairly small holes, avalible at The Home Depot . The rest of the bits are purchased at speciality shops and are a bit pricy, I did purchase a few from ebay but found the reason why they were so reasonable , the quality of the bits and how long they lasted was far from par .
Hope this helps .
Happy frogging ,
Darren Meyer


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

Darren-

What a collection! Your racks are exactly what I need. What are their dimensions and where did you get them?

Jill

2:2 Leucs, 8 tads and 6 eggs


----------



## Thinair (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey Jill,
I've seen those racks at Sam's Club for around $75.00 or so...the skinnier one was cheaper, I believe. But if you get a rack like that, it'll only encourage you to get more tanks to fill it up!

Carlos


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

Carlos-

I definately need the rack, thanks for the tip! 

I already have quite few new tanks planned to add to our two 10 gallon breeding tanks of Leucs, one 10 gallon filled with broms ready to use, another 10 gallon filled with aquatic plants ready to use, and a sweater box full of morphing tads and eggs.

We're thinking of getting a breeding trio of Azureus to put in a 20 gallon next, and will hopefully continue to get Leuc eggs on a regular basis and will need space to house all these babies until they get "adopted".

Glad to see another Austinite pdf lover! I'd love to stay in touch so PM me if you want.

Jill


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

Jill, I get all of my racks at either the Home Depot or Lowes for around 60-70 each . They can fit 4 18gal talls or 10 gal, 3 standard 20 gals and or 1 55 gal tanks . The rack size is 18 in deep x 48 in long 72 in high .
Happy frogging ,
Darren Meyer


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for the rack tips! I found them and will pick one up to start and verified I had room for two.

Jill


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Check out sams club as they have the same size racks but that are much better quality than the ones at lows and home depot. They are the exact same price in most cases.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

> I did purchase a few from ebay


Do you by chance remember who you bought them from and how long they lasted? I'm thinking of doing the same because of the price, but would much rather spend a bit more on a bit that will last longer.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

